# split level front to back heating



## chris1281982 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a split level house from front to back.  The big problem that I have is that during the winter time the living room is the coldest room in the house since its the lowest,well besides the basement.  Is there something that I could install to help heat the lower portion of our house.  This was our first winter here at this house, we used a space heater to help heat, but I not a big fan of space heaters.

chris


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Chris:
If we are talking about a forced-air system and the living room is on the northwest corner of the house, then you could go into your plenum on the furnace and re-direct the flow of air more to the living room. There are several ways to do that, turning vanes, dampers, changing flex duct to galvanized steel pipe with insulation sleeves. Its a shot in the dark for me with the limited information but one or more of those things may work for you.
Another thought is a ventless log set with a mantle in the living room would boost the heat there, and give Santa a way in.
Glenn


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 27, 2007)

Take a hard look at the munber and location of the returns.

If you don't get the cold air out of a low area, you cannot get much heat into it.

Running the furnace fab constantly is also good for comfort and uniformity. I you have a newer furnace with a variable speed fan, it can save you money.


----------



## chris1281982 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 4 cold air returns, 3 up stairs(one in each room) and the one down stairs in the living room.  Yes, we have a brand new Rudd furance and a/c.  I thought about installing those fans in the duct work that goes to the living room to help move the air but I would hate to waste my time and money if that wont work.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Believe me the duct fans don't work. Have you checked to see if you have flex duct?
Mudmixer's suggestion of running the furnace fan has a lot of merit. Our fan has been running constantly for 12 years, mixing the air we have and making temperatures more even. If you are adamately opposed to running the furnace fan, you might consider a ceiling fan in the living room, running on low and blowing up to the ceiling. You won't feel any serious draft but it will continue to mix the air in the house.
Glenn


----------



## Hube (Oct 28, 2007)

You have received some very good advice which may help some  with the problem.
But the best cure would be to have the duct system "BALANCED" by an hvac pro using air quantity measuring instruments.  It could be that there is not enough air volume(supply) going into these areas in question along with insufficient RETURN air. A "balancing" of the air flow will solve this.


----------

